# Would PVC pipe work for an aviary frame?



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi I am trying to build an aviary that is fairly inexpensive. I want a Californian style aviary and i was wondering if PVC pipe would work for the frame? I would then attach wire mesh for the floor and sides. Thanks.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

It would. Go easy on the pvc glue, I would use pvc tape. Is it going to be an elevated aviary? It is it the base needs to be wood, to hold the weight of you and your bird stuff.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Yes it will be elevated but not one i will be walking in. Thanks for your input


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I have an aviary built with a pvc frame. It works well, the only suggestion I would make (and am going to change in mine) is to put metal rods through the piping on the top of the frame. When it was raining a lot and water built up on top, it did crack the two main end pieces on top from the weight of the water. A metal rod through them would make sure they don't bend/break. The glue I used has remained through two years, except for one part of one perch inside. The rest is as sturdy as can be. I used cable ties (the plastic ones that loop into the hole in the end of themselves and catch there) to tie on the wiring and have also had no problems with those, just had to replace a few here and there. Good luck!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Hi I am trying to build an aviary that is fairly inexpensive. I want a Californian style aviary and i was wondering if PVC pipe would work for the frame? I would then attach wire mesh for the floor and sides. Thanks.


 How are you going to secure it to the ground? Or are you going to have it off the ground? When you finish could you post photo's?
Just curious.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> How are you going to secure it to the ground? Or are you going to have it off the ground? When you finish could you post photo's?
> Just curious.


Not possitive if i am building one yet i am just exploring possibilities . It would be up off of the ground and attached to the side off the loft with diagonal boards underneath ( does that make since?) to hold it up. If i build one i will definitely post some pictures.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

zimmzimm3 said:


> Not possitive if i am building one yet i am just exploring possibilities . It would be up off of the ground and attached to the side off the loft with diagonal boards underneath ( does that make since?) to hold it up. If i build one i will definitely post some pictures.


 Yep I understand your description, something like that might work for my doves. 
Looking forward to photo's... if you decide to build it that is.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi again Zim.

here are a few photos for you and if you go to the photobucket page you can read the descriptions if they will help you any better. The PVC aviary has no limits. I even plan on making sputnik traps out of this PVC Its strong but make sure you use short equal lengths to keep structural integrity. Its simple, white, easy to clean and keep clean, and cheap!

Good Luck!

Luis

ADDITIONAL PHOTOS AND DESCRIPTION


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

LuisO said:


> Hi again Zim.
> 
> here are a few photos for you and if you go to the photobucket page you can read the descriptions if they will help you any better. The PVC aviary has no limits. I even plan on making sputnik traps out of this PVC Its strong but make sure you use short equal lengths to keep structural integrity. Its simple, white, easy to clean and keep clean, and cheap!
> 
> ...


 Wow Luis, Look's really great. How long have you been using it? I alway's thought that PVC had a tendency to break down after awhile from the sun, any problems with it? 
If you don't mind me picking your brain, how did you do the door? I see it swing's to open.
Thanks.


----------



## LuisO (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Robin,

Thanks! This will be its second winter and so far it has been great. I do however have the aviary in back of the main loft and is then shaded half the day. Its worth to also mention the aviary is 2 ft shorter than the loft.

The door is pretty simple 4 90 deg. angles and two Ts, drill a straight hole from the floor section you wish to make the door and through the door itself. you will do this for the top and bottom. then all you need is a pair of long bolts with a few washers and locking bolts. put them through the holes you made and a simple door. i can get photos for you if you need a visual.

Luis


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks Luis for explaining about the door, I think your photo's show enough of the door to give me an idea. 
Thanks to your photo's my loft may not take me all summer to finish and won't cost as much as I thought. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Snowbird Sue (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi LuisO! That is a beautiful PVC aviary! What size of PVC pipe did you use? Certainly looks easy to clean! Congrats!!


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Ok thanks for the pictures


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi Luis - Thanks for posting the photos & the link to more photos. I may be picking your brain a bit in the coming months myself. I'm want to build one on my lower deck so that I can actually have some pigeons  I hadn't even considered PVC pipe - but this would certainly be more inexpensive. And glad to know it's held up well to NJ winters too! 

I am curious though - why would you prefer concrete or sand over the rocks. We have the same types of rocks and I was thinking that would be a good place to build the avairy. But I am concerned about build up of poo and stuff under the rocks.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Luis, Your loft is really beautiful and your birds look happy and healthy. For those of you thinking of duplicating it...use 1/4 inch hardware cloth to make your loft safe from rats, weasels and other predators.


----------



## budice7575 (Nov 11, 2007)

luis i like those pics.you know i am a plumber so i work with pvc pipe everyday and have been doing so for the last 15 years and ive never thought of building it that way but now i know and it surely looks like a great idea


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Luis,

I am glad that you posted those up again. I think that you have inspired all of us with your beautiful avery.


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken, UV (sun) light will begin to weaken PVC pipe over time. I would paint it with a water-based paint formulated for exterior use as an oil based paint may react with the pipe and weaken it. 

Just my $.02


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

I found this thread in a google search. I want to make an indoor aviary, about 4 feet x 3 feet x 6 feet tall for a flock of parakeets. I want it walk in style and expandable in the future. The pictures posted here don't show up anymore. If anyone could post pictures or offer pointers for an indoor cage I would be most grateful .


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2009)

AZWhitefeather has a beautiful indoor aviary for her birds made of PCV pipe. I'm pretty sure she's posted tips on how to make it, if you do a search you should find the info.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=53&pictureid=564


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What an excellent idea! Not only is it inexpensive but looks nice and no carpentry skills required! Love it!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Almost every aviary I've every built is out of pvc. The two I have now are made from it. I used cable ties to attach the wiring and tuck the edges on the outside so they can't hurt the birds inside. Outdoors they last around two years before needing at least some replacement. They make very durable, lightweight frames. One of my aviaries is 12' by 5' by 6' and when it doesn't have fat pigeons in it, I can move it myself just by dragging it. A parakeet cage should be easy to make. Good luck!


----------

